# WM 2012 in Aschaffenburg?



## herr.gigs (18. Juni 2010)

Lest mal am Ende des 1.Post: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=468416
WM 2012 Indoor Cycling in Aschaffenburg...

kann ich mir im Leben nicht vorstellen, weil ich erst an Bahnfahren dachte, aber Kunstrad vielleicht? Bockt mich übirgens beides nicht, aber A-burg hat halt mit (Spitzen-) Radsport sehr sehr wenig bisher am Hut gehabt.


----------



## Kringeldreher (28. November 2010)

Genau Kunstradfahren! und Radball! Die WM beider Disziplinen wird immer als Hallenradsport-Wm ausgetragen.

 im Moment findet in Stuttgart die diesjährige Wm statt: http://www.hallenrad-wm-2010.de/ auch wenns dich nicht Bockt die Finals ab heute 14 Uhr im Livestream sind immer sehr sehenswert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pls (28. November 2010)

Spinning?


----------



## Frank1337 (1. Januar 2011)

Die Kunstrad/Radball WM wirds wohl nicht sein, 2 mal kurz hintereinander in Deutschland glaube ich nicht. Die 2er Kunstradweltmeister kommen
übrigends aus dem Spessart


----------



## Kringeldreher (2. Januar 2011)

Doch die Wm ist alle 2 bis 3 Jahre in Deutschland, da es International einfach zu wenig Vereine gibt, die eine WM stemmen können. Übrigens der der 1er Weltmeister kommt auch aus der Gegend.


----------

